# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Ошибка реализации

## Dominik314

Добрый день. Заранее извиняюсь за свою некомпетентность в вопросах 1с.
Существует проблема - Создается счет от покупателя с n количеством товара, затем на основании данного счета (заказа) создается менеджером реализация в которой количество этого товара уменшается произвольно на некоторое число единиц. Менеджер не может менять количество товара в реализациии. От скалада это не зависит (предполагаю), так как упомяналось что могут продавать товар свыше количества на складе. Подскажите в каком направлении копать ). 1с 7.7 Управление торговлей. Такая ошибка происходит не часто примерно 1 случайа из 50. С разным видом товаров.

----------


## Gal.tim

На складе остаток смотрели? Больше складского остатка не реализует.

----------


## Dominik314

Как пояснили бухгалтера, они могут проводить реализацию даже если на складе меньшее количество товара, то есть "уходить в минус", т е от склада вроде бы не зависит. но завтра буду уточнять

----------


## Dominik314

Сегодня опять произошла данная ситуация. Данный товар был в количестве 50 на складе, в счете было 4 в реализации опять 3.

----------

